# What is this? (Sound)



## Inaki2 (Jan 28, 2005)

Definition:
A logarithmicspaced, articulated spiral array in a horizontally asymmetric configuration employing frequency tapering and divergence shading, which will include isophasic high-frequency and mid-frequency apertures, hyper-cardioid low-frequency transducer sections, is controlled by finite-impulse response filtering digital signal processing, and works well with a psychoacoustic infector

Also known as?


----------



## Inaki2 (Jan 28, 2005)

Close....


----------



## blsmn (Jan 28, 2005)

Line array...


----------



## len (Jan 28, 2005)

No idea, but I'm going to guess your ears and mouth.


----------



## RelativeMischief (Jan 28, 2005)

I'm going to say your ears.


----------



## SuperCow (Jan 28, 2005)

Agreed. I think it's your ears.


----------



## Inaki2 (Jan 28, 2005)

Nope, line array it is, a J-line array.


----------



## avkid (Jan 28, 2005)

too many words for me!


----------



## Inaki2 (Jan 28, 2005)

Yeah, its an excerpt from a PSW article, about definitions of line arrays. You can read the whole thing at:
http://www.prosoundweb.com/lsi/tech/la/la.php


----------



## Radman (Jan 31, 2005)

Since when do ears have digital signal processing, guys...


----------



## Peter (Jan 31, 2005)

Maybe if your ears have hearing aids in you might have digital signal processing.... but ya, other then that.... if you guys have digital signal processing in your ears, I think you guys had better tell us you are robots!


----------



## Inaki2 (Jan 31, 2005)

Androids...the proper word is Androids....


----------



## Peter (Jan 31, 2005)

Arnt andriods part human part robot? or are those cyborgs? I dont know, I guess I'll admit that I am not 100% up on my robot vocabulary (maybe I need to see more sci fi movies, but ya, i dont realy ever watch movies so.....)


----------



## Inaki2 (Jan 31, 2005)

Dunno...lets leave at at robots then


----------



## Peter (Jan 31, 2005)

lol, ok sounds good to me!


----------



## moojoe (Jan 31, 2005)

androids are fake humans, robots meant to be like humans
cyborgs are half human, half robot.
imagine if you were a cyborg...you could hang and focus and just do everything so much faster!

i love my random g33k knowlege


----------



## Inaki2 (Feb 1, 2005)

yeah, but striking arc lamps would be a drag because of the EMI


----------



## Peter (Feb 1, 2005)

Ya, you would need some good shielding from all the magnetic fields found arround different tech equipment. I'll guess that we could get into quite a discussion about if a andrioid could ever have a good enough ear to properly mix sound. My guess is yes, eventually, but for certain, not right now with today's technology.


----------

